# Type of Bolens do you have??



## Jetblack1525

Just wondering how many people have a Bolens tractor. There are a lot out there. I have a Bolens 1054 year 1971. Runs like a charm.


----------



## LoveThatBolens

I Have a 1669L built in 1991-1993. 

I have two decks 48'side discharge and a 42 rear discharge. I converted the rear discharge, to a mulcher. 

Also have a new in the crate tiller that I bought in 2008. My 1669L has tail lights, cruise, full hydro, AG tires, full 1250X12 turf tires and an extra set of 1050 X12 tires. Everything works well. No leaks. 

Great running Vangard 16 twin. Just rebuilt the original drive shaft with new U-joints that are greasable. The Tractor runs smooth at idle or full speed and has no vibrations.

I Can only guess what all this would cost new today!


----------



## Jetblack1525

WOW. Nice, that really comes in handy in the spring for gardens and things. Tillers are nice.


----------



## chrpmaster

I have an old model 600 that is waiting for some attention. It is the smallest of the old tube frames. It popped the head gasket and I just parked it and never got back to it. My son who is 10 still calls it his tractor and bugs me sometimes to fix it. Unfortunatly I really don't need it since I have others to do the work but I can't seem to part with it especially with his interest. Maybe this summer.

Andy


----------



## Jetblack1525

Come on chrpmaster. fix that 600 for your son. You can brainwash his while he is young.:furious:


----------



## chrpmaster

I don't have to brainwash him. He is already a tractor freak to the nth degree. This is him in these pics.




























Andy


----------



## SHARTEL

Always a smile . Yep, it's in his blood now for sure!


Andy, Is that the winner of the ugliest tractor contest??

SHARTEL


----------



## chrpmaster

Yes it is and it is still running great. I had a problem with stale gas last month but now she is purring.


----------



## Jetblack1525

Nice. pics. Looks mighty happy on that tractor I'll tell you that.


----------



## SHARTEL

I remember my first and 'never happened' Bolens deal. By the time I went to finalize the transaction...the lady sold it to someone else. I had a whole list of contacts for rounding up parts too. 

I still have that list if you gents are interested?? Think I'll just add it on here and let me know if it help anyone out.

SHARTEL

BOLENS CONTACTS:

Bobby Bruneau at the Bolens Boneyard in Charleston S.C. 
All Bolens parts but really strong in Large Frames. 
(843) 889-8377

Bob Fenn at Horizon Equipment in Dunstable MA
Great help to me on my 1250 restore. Fast shipping on Bolens parts orders.
Very knowledgeable and willing to help. 
[email protected] 

Don & Pete Duff in Thurmond NC 
Great guys. Super Eaton Hydro knowledge and good with Wisconsin engines too. 
336-874-7730 
[email protected]

Richard Show (aka Blackjackjake) in PA
Good all around source for Bolens parts and attachments, VERY fair pricing.
[email protected] 



Jeremy Barlow in Lexington, OH
The Best of the Best when it comes to Bolens Decals.
[email protected]

Ray's Mower Shop in PA. 
Good inventory of Bolens parts. Very knowledgeable. 
Call Gloria or Noah at 610-367-2078
[email protected]

Richter Power Supply in CA 
Wisconsin Engine Parts 
800-248-6476

Sweigard Bros. in Halifax, Pa
Bolens NOS parts inventory
[email protected]
717-896-3414

Outdoor Distributors 
Click on “MTD” parts, then enter the Bolens part number.
www.outdoordistributors.com 

Sonny’s Farm & Home Supply in Portland, IN
http://www.sonnysbolens.com/
Tons of parts but good luck trying to get them to answer the phone
(260) 726-2808


Plano Power in Plano, TX
Good source for Wisconsin parts.
(972) 423-5220
[email protected]

Milaca Lawn and Garden in Milaca, MN
Very Good source for Kohler Parts and Parts Lists
http://www.milacalawn.com/parts.asp
Click on the “Parts Look-UP” box
then click on the Catalogs box and click on the drop-down list.

Jim Perlik for Bolens/Iseki Diesel Parts
[email protected]

Sam's Bolens 
www.samsbolens.com 

Wisconsin Engines Parts & Supplies
1000's of parts in stock!
[email protected]
(814)766-3675

Hydraulic hoses 
http://www.hydraulichosefittings.com/

Tecumseh HH120 ignition replacement
http://overnight-solutions.com/page8.html


----------



## john o

*thanks for the list of contacts Shartel.*

i own a 1978 ht 20 bolens, great little tractor 54 in mower deck, ag tires.going out this morning to pick up a cord wood saw attachment that runs off the front pto traded a single stage snow blower for. any one have any experance with this attachment ? thanks john o


----------



## Deerlope

900
853 with tiller
G-1468 w/ mower
2-H-1886 one running and being restored; one in waiting 54" mower deck and a 48" P/A plow.


----------



## iceberg

*steering wheel*

Does any one list ed here have a steering wheel for a 1556 Bolen
North Dakota 58276 Ron


----------



## nhtess

*Bolens 1250*

I recently purchased a Bolens 1250 in very good condition. I knew the original owner who recently passed away. I purchased it off the son. It has a plow. I would like to find a mower deck and I'm told there were a couple companies that made a loader bucket for this model.

I'm looking everywhere. Anyone having information they care to share would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Marc
Weare, New Hampshire


----------



## jdcrawler

here is my Bolens. It is a 1948 Ridemaster.


----------



## cujo

800,1050 with hydo lift,1225,G-9,G-12, (3)G-14 (2)1556 + (2) additional G-14 waiting to be brought back to life. Attachments: (2) tillers. (5) snow/dirt plows (1) sleve hitch, cultivators(8) mower decks. (1) thatcher (3) snow blowers. Everytime I buy a tractor for parts I usually end up fixing them ,rather than tearing them apart. My wife (very understanding) calls these Bolens my toys.


----------



## ben2go

A crappy MTD built unit labeled the 662 series.


----------



## bblood

*1886, 1477, 1256-ish*

I've got an 1886 that I rebuilt from a parted out machine and e-bay....nice machine now. I also have a 1477. These 2 tractors share a power angle plow, a 48" deck and a 54" deck, and a 42" snow caster.

I also have a 1256 that has a Chinese made Yanmar 10hp diesel. I use this tractor mostly for tilling, but it also has a 42" deck, 38" snowcaster, and a dirt blade.

Has anyone ever converted the big 18618 tiller for a tube frame to work on a large frame? Looks like the major issue is the drive shaft to tiller connection. I think the large frame tractors have a slip joint on the tiller end, where as the tube frame tillers have the slip joint on the PTO end.

Bill


----------



## Doun

Hello All,

I have a 1969 Bolens 1225 and I love it. It is equipped with a 38" snowthrower and a plaw. I would enjoy a sickle bar for this summer.... any member have information where I could locate one? I live in Quebec, Canada.

Cheers!


----------



## CWD

I have a 1250 in pretty decent shape. The engine was rebuilt before I got it but it seems to be a little low on power. Has a mower and a Workhorse model 100 loader(both work OK). Hydraulic hoses are getting tired. I'm thinking of selling it. What is it worth? I'm in northern IL


----------



## dirtslinger

I got a 1000 and a 1053.


----------



## Jonathan

I have a GT 2000 and a 61 Ride a Matic.


----------



## js5020

Checking in with an ST160, ST110, 2136, and a Wizard walker (power hoe) made by Bolens for Western Auto stores.


----------



## dublj

I have a Bolens HT-20 with Brantly front end loader and backhoe. It's a heavy duty machine for its size. I've done a lot of digging with it over the years. It's been sitting idle for the past 6 years or so and last year I got it running again.


----------



## Wosinc

1976(?) H-16. 830 (year unk). Snowthrower (2), Snowplow, 32" mower deck(3), Tiller, Haban 415 sicklebar mower (2), Sleeve hitch. I have more than one of some because I just can't pass up a bargain.


----------



## H14BolensNEPA

Here are my two runners. First is my H16










Then we have my pride an joy, my 1050. Serial number is gone so I don't know the year.










It's so pretty it deserves two pictures:










I also have an H14 and G14/1050 for parts. 

I have owned a G12 and a really rough 900 as well.


----------



## wilberj

Hello,
I think a good part of you guys know who I am from the other forum but I'll list my stuff for the guy's that dont know me.

My Bolens
Tube frame-650, G9, G10, 1000, 1254, 1254, H14, 1556, 
Large frame-1250-0?, 1455-01, 1455-02, 1476-01, 1886-01, 1886-02, 1886-03 With Johnson FEL, 1886-04, 1886s-05 (HT18) The Cat, 1886s-06 (HT18), HT-20

1951/2 Ridemaster, 26 Suburban, 510 pup, 610 pup, 775 

Jerome
Founder of the (M)BOA)
(Multiple) Bolens Owners of America


----------



## nhtess

*bolens 1250*

Recently got my 1250 from my ol' Uncle Tex who really loved and took good care of it. It has a plow and a small loader bucket he made for it. I'd love to find a mower deck for it and maybe a larger bucket. Any info or leads would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks from southern New Hampshire.

Marc


----------



## Old Growth

I've got an H12XL, upgraded to a 16hp. Replace parts and fabricate as the situation merits. Current problem is blowing hydro filter on 1st trip out of the barn in spring of 2009. Dismantled and cleaned, but didn't find any identifiable sorce of problem. Will be testing again soon. Any ideas?


----------



## Deerlope

I just picked up a 1253 but its engine is gone. A nice new Honda will work well in it.


----------



## Brogs

*Bolens 1000*

Bought my first Bolens (the 1000) in 1986. Have used it for mowing, ploughing, tilling, and snow pushing. Towed wagons, shredders, and all other kinds of stuff. Bought a parts tractor in about 1989 (Husky 800), and have used quite a few parts. Now, I may try to rebuilid the parts tractor, and make it like new. The engine ran when we parked it many years ago.

Had the Wisconsin TRA10 hp in the 1000 rebuilt in the late '90's; runs very well. Minor issue with the rearend-tranny. Some slippage when in high range. Hope to rebuild the tractor this fall or winter. Need some attention on the rear-end (any help for a western Pa owner?) New front-end parts, belts, bearings, brakes, clutch, clean and paint. Would like to find a snowblower that will work with this machine.

Brogs


----------



## rlinehan

I have a G10
great machine


----------



## axemurderer

My Frist Bolens. I think it is a 59, Not sure.. ?
Tag reads
231-01
232-01 s\n 43287


----------



## PoppaRod

Someone told me that you could not use a tube frame tiller on a large frame, something about the direction it turned, before I did any amount of work i would check it out. i believe I talked with Bobby Bruneau of Bolens boneyard,


----------



## HickoryNut

Hey Admin Moderator Guy. Can a thread or Sticky be placed for info like Shartel posted up yonder? Be nice to have that for Sears also. BTW JD Crawler that Ridemaster is somethin else.


----------



## Jason4567

Direction is the same for tube frame and large frame.

Here is a list of all my Bolens equiptment currently:

2 900s, 2 1050s, 1054, 1254, FS-11, G14, 1886, HT-20, HT-23 w/ power steering. 

Those are the complete ones. I have many others in pieces. I also have a couple gravelys, a farmall cub, and 3 or 4 other riding mowers.

Jason


----------



## Tumbleweed

Howdy all,
I'm new to the forum, and figured this would be a good thread to introduce myself.
I have a 1477 with 48in deck, 54in front blade, 48in rear blade, and a Brinly moldboard plow. I just finished building the 3pt lift for it, and because my neighbor let's me use his JD implements, I recycled the lift arms from a Kabota and built it to cat 1 specs. I am planning on building front end loader for it this winter.
My only complaint about my tractor is that someone in it's past replaced the top end of the engine with 12hp stuff. It's still a beast, but I wish I had that 2hp back.
Doug


----------



## Jason4567

Welcome to the forum! I used to have a 1476, which is basically the same tractor. I have lots of parts, so let me know if you need anything.

Jason


----------



## Priority1

*Ht 23*

Bolens Large Frame HT-23.


----------



## OldBuzzard

I have two tube frames. Both are in original, unrestored contition.

1964 800
1977 G10 

For implements/attachments:
18418 mower deck (G10)
18538 snow caster (G10)
18532-02 snow blade (800)
18447-04 tube frame front reel mower
Brinley dump attachment
Haban 414 sickle bar mower
Hydraulic Lift Kit (will go on the G10)

The 414 was originally for a Wheel Horse, but seems to be almost identical to the 405A which is the "Bolens specific" mower. The difference being that there is a plate bolted onto the mower, and two U shaped brackets to mount it on a Wheel Horse. Plus, there is a separate belt driven PTO unit that mounts on the bottom of the Wheel Horse to drive the mower which is not needed for a Bolens.


----------



## Brother-Al

Hi Everyone,

Bolens ST120, 12hp B&S, Hydro trans, Bolens Wheel Weights, 2 triple blade deck (42"?) with side discharge, Bolens grass catcher with EZ dump (x2 units), stock tires/rims, stock headlights, added an old 50's era "Autolite" horn, generic steel dump cart.


----------



## Deerlope

with no way to edit my orignal post I will up date here
large frame
2486
2-1886's
1455 in shop for a restore
1250 on its way here today
Tube frame
853w/tiller
900w/mower


----------



## farmertim

Deerlope said:


> with no way to edit my orignal posy I will up date here
> large frame
> 2486
> 2-1886's
> 1455 in shop for a restore
> 1250 on its way here today
> Tube frame
> 853w/tiller
> 900w/mower


G'day mate, you could post a couple of Pics of your gear for us to appreciate.
Cheers:beer:
:aussie:


----------



## Deerlope

Yes here are two of them, the 2486 was an 1886 but has been repowered with a 24 HP Honda , thus 2486


----------



## Deerlope

Those two tractors looked wosre than the pic of this 1455 that I have totally diassembled. The engine is at a shop being redone and the rest is waiting for cooler weather and me to sand blast everything.


----------



## Deerlope

OK Last one


----------



## jos2415

I have a bolens ST160 16hp 42" deck and A Ranch King 38"cut 12hp

Will a John Deere Snow Blower fit my ST160


----------



## Deerlope

I seriouly doubt it will be a direct fit. it might go on with some reworking. before you get to excited check to see that they both rotate the same way.


----------



## Brother-Al

I'm sure you can rig the JD unit to work, if it's a belt drive unit, but it's likely gonna require a bunch of fabrication to mount it & some creative work with the pulley set-up. Also worth saying, our ST series tractors use an electric PTO. They are very durable, but it's exteremely important to make sure that the belt isn't angling off the PTO pulley, otherwise it'll chew up the belt & cause abnormal wear on the PTO hub, destroying it. 
Unless it's a REALLY GOOD DEAL, I'd avoid it. If it is a good deal, buy it, resell it for a profit, then use that money to buy one that fits.
There are only 2 snowblower attachments that I know of, a single stage Bolens/Troybuilt unit, part number ending in 30138-xx, and a two stage Bolens/Troybuilt unit 30136-xx

PS: This may help you find one, Bolens was bought by Troybuilt/Garden Way (year?). Towards the end of the "ST" aka later "LTX"series production run, some "Troybuilt" versions of these tractors were made in Bright Orange. I've heard that there was also "Garden Way" versions painted Dark Green, but have yet to see one or find reference to one. Either way, add those names to your hunt.
Happy Hunting.


----------



## tmur1957

i have a 1971 model 1886 hydro.runs great!have tiller ,mower and blade attachments


----------



## deputyrpa

1980 HT20D. Engine has 540hrs and does not smoke at all. 54" deck. Overall in fairly good shape, except for a hood side cut-out at the exhaust manifold. It's my first Bolens, and sold my IH Cub 982 SGT to acquire it. My only complaint is that it has the turning radius of a school bus.


----------



## jos2415

thank for the info i passed on the JD anyway will add troybuild and garden way to my search


----------



## Brother-Al

You're Welcome! Also, I somehow forgot to add this, but another one you can add is the Bolens GT2000.. It's the top dog version of the ST Series, often have accessory lights, cruise control, 20 hp Kohler, power steering, hydraulic lift, mechanical PTO... Definitely worth grabbing if you find one cheap, or even better, for parts... They really are a nice machines & offer a lot of upgrades for a lower end ST.


----------



## ron9194

1400 eliminator 14 hp briggs 48" mower, 42" plow, electric attachment lift 
rear wheel weights


----------



## tmur1957

just restored a 1886 hydro runs great with lots of attachtments.strong little tractor!


----------



## Daveksdaughter

*Bolens hdt 1000 diesel*

Does anyone know how much oil this holds? Also, the motor is make by mitsubishi? I may be selling mine, email if interested.

Thanks!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

ben2go said:


> A crappy MTD built unit labeled the 662 series.


I have that same exact one. Took it in as part of a trade. It runs, but smokes alot. I still have to investigate further.


----------



## tmur1957

*1886-01 71 model*

bou
ght an 1886 bolens in pretty rough shape been fun restoring it.still lookin for some mower parts though


----------



## OldBuzzard

Since my last post in July, I've added 2 more Bolens. Both are 1256s.

I also decided to name them, much like the WWII fighter and Bomber pilots did.

There is one thing that has been constant with EVERY tractor purchase I've made since moving here. It's RAINED. EVERY time, without fail. Either when it was being delivered, or when I was picking it up and bringing it home. Not with just the Bolens, but also with the MTD Cub Cadet that I got when I first moved in so that I had something to mow the yard with.

Given the fact that RAIN is the one constant, and that when the CC was being delivered there was an absolute cloud burst JUST as the driver was pulling into the driveway to deliver it...I've named them all *CloudBurst*, and tacked a number behind that.

So here gentlemen, are CloudBurst III, which came with the Ez-Vac system and a Sleeve Hitch, and CloudBurst IV (also known as Ole One Eye), which came with the pictured Haban 405A Sickle-Mo, plus a round back tiller, 42" blade, and mower deck.

Here's a vid of the Ez-Vac in use:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nfbMdkJLx4]Bolens 1256 with EZ-VAC System - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ht23guy

*just joined the group im from ma*

my name is mike here is pic of my bolens i just recently picked up bolens ht23 bought it from original owner Ag tires were done by me


----------



## CRussell

*My Dad's Bolens*

I thought I would share my dad's Bolens. It is a 1982ish G16YT. It has a twin 16hp Briggs and Straton engine. These pictures were taken last summer and this tractor is all original down to the belts . Just a couple of batteries, a starter gear and oil changes. It gets the dust blown off with an air compressor every time he uses it and washed and waxed at least once year.


----------



## jdecker94

well heres my baby. its an ht18D _custom_ as i like to call her. shes got a kubota z751a engine in her. and it plows snow without feeling it at all. im always on the hunt for a loader. but im trying to find an upgraded front axle. a kubota b1550 has a 6 lug front axle and runs 20" tires, and there 4x4 =D u all know what im planning next. o and there no pto on her. but im buying a 3 point bracket this weekend to start working on a cat 1 3 point.


----------



## Len_HT23

I have the following Bolens Large Frame Tractors
1978 HT-20 (working and in use)
1980 HT-23 (working and in use)

1971 1476 (needs restoration)

Attachments:
48" 2-stage snowblower
60" deck
54" deck
48" deck
33" tiller

Located in Eastern Ontario, I uploaded a few pics...


----------



## BolensQT17Owner

Just purchased A 1982 QT 17 1666. 48" deck, everything works. Missing side hood covers and deck pulley covers. Runs and cuts like it was new. Will start refurbishing this winter. Also have a 1988 AYG Roper YTH160BR 16 hp hydrostatic drive with electric PTO, 44" deck, rototiller and snow blower. Engine did not run when I first got it, cleaned carb and it runs great. Have not started refurbishing it yet.


----------



## oneindianrider

Very nice I just picked up a Qt 17 last night with a factory front end loader and am out playin with it now and looking for a tiller for it.Did you just pick this up in Wisconson?????
I will post pictures soon of my new one


----------



## BolensFarmer

Hi all,

Has anyone seen tue manual for a Haban 405a sickle - mo? The manual for the 405 is on this group but I can not find the 405a anywhere?

Thanks !
John 
1969 1050
1966 650


----------



## OldBuzzard

BolensFarmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone seen tue manual for a Haban 405a sickle - mo? The manual for the 405 is on this group but I can not find the 405a anywhere?
> 
> Thanks !
> John
> 1969 1050
> 1966 650


I have 2 versions of that manual.

Send an email to me at: oldbuzz(at)hotmail.com and I'll reply with both of them attached.


----------



## OldBuzzard

Well, since I'm here, I guess I'll post another update. Since getting the 1256's last year, I've added SIX more Bolens to the fleet.

The first was an 1886-01 with a home made FEL on it. Then I started finding some pretty rare tractors.

First was the G11 aka "The Rainbow Bolens". Not only that, not mufh more than a month later, I found a second one! Then to add to my good fortune yet another one showed up at the Wellington OH show in Sept. and I got that one too. So I now have 3 of these almost mythical beasts.

The next two were Large Frames Diesels. The first is the HD20D, not really rare, but not easy to find either.

The last I guess you can consider Very to Ultra rare, as it's the HDT1000. It's similar to the HT20D, but has a 3-cyl, water cooled, Mitsubishi diesel. It was supposed to be for export only, and the decals on the dash are in 4 languages.

Here's a vid of the first G11, and the HDT1000, and some pics of all of them.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2H6z47mqjo&feature=plcp[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a7iOLGkgTo&feature=relmfu[/ame]


----------



## BolensFarmer

Thanks Old Buzzard!


----------



## jhngardner367

I had this 1050 given to me,along with a WheelHorse C-160. I still have to get the seat recovered,but I've already cleaned it up,a bit,and rebuilt the snowthrower.
The engine was changed to a Kohler, K341,by the PO,and the carb was junk,so I installed a NIKKI. 
Come spring,I'll redo the tractor,and put on a cab,for next year.
I can't believe how strong this thing pulls!

View attachment 16080


View attachment 16081


----------



## Cublover

jhngardner367 said:


> I had this 1050 given to me,along with a WheelHorse C-160. I still have to get the seat recovered,but I've already cleaned it up,a bit,and rebuilt the snowthrower.
> The engine was changed to a Kohler, K341,by the PO,and the carb was junk,so I installed a NIKKI.
> Come spring,I'll redo the tractor,and put on a cab,for next year.
> I can't believe how strong this thing pulls!
> 
> View attachment 16080
> 
> 
> View attachment 16081


I have the same tractor only 'junk' in it's current form. Going to swallow a 16 HP Briggs really soon. I have a 28" Atlas blower to 'modify' for it.


----------



## bolensman72

I have an H14 with a tired motor,an H16 that I use to blow snow with and just acquired an 1886-02 with a loader. One of the best built tractors out there. Too bad they were bought out and cheapened.


----------



## tcreeley

I used to have a 12 hp bolens lawnmower that doubled for a tractor. I killed the peerless differential, got a new one and killed that. I passed it on to a friend.
Just have the 1988 bolens walking snow blower with a tecumseh snow king engine I bought new. Works. Bearings in the drive axle for the wheel are going- Good snowblower- rugged. I threw out the shear bolts and put in regular bolts. It takes a beating and keeps going. When I am lazy and don't clear all of the snow out of it and it freezes, I use a 5' steel rod to chip the ice out so the impeller can rotate. It makes today's snowblowers look pretty chintzy! Original tires on it- slow leak gets slime!


----------



## BolensFarmer

This is my 1969 Bolens with a 1966 Wisconsin TR 10D. I was lucky enough to grab this Haban sickle mo,.(thanks to Old Buzzard for the manual!) 
I also have a non running 650 with the original B&S 6 horse engine but it needs some work.
These old Bolens are great workhorses !


----------



## Mickey

Boy, is this an old thread. 

Have had my 1257 since it was a yr old. Looks too bad to post any pics but it still gets used every year in the garden. Deck long since wore out and went to the dump.

Can't think of a harder working GT than the old tube frame Bolens. It's a real sin for that MTD stuff to be called a Bolens. Even today an old 30-40 yr old tube frame is more tractor than anything new with the Bolens name on it.


----------



## jhngardner367

I have to agree,Mickey ! I love the older Simplicitys, Bolens,Sears, Wheel Horse,and Fords ! They were built to do the job,and built with PRIDE ! When I finally get around to moving to Arkansas, you can bet I'm taking the Bolens with me !


----------



## OldBuzzard

I've added yet another Bolens to the herd.

It's a 1971 1886-01 with a front mounted forklift attachment.

No pics, but here's a walk around vid that I posted on Youtube earlier today.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5FLOzvJNnU[/ame]


----------



## jhngardner367

Oldbuzzard, I think that is very coool! The forklift atachment would sure come in handy,at times!
I like the way they used the PTO to drive the hydro,for the lift,too! Make sure you get LOTS of pics as you fix her up!


----------



## BolensFarmer

Nice find! What a a great setup! So that is a custom setup right ? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## OldBuzzard

That forklift started life as a 1971 Bolens 1886-01.

A local lawn & garden supply dealer, Worcester's Inc, handled Bolens among other things.

In 1971, they took the tractor out of the crate, assembled it, added a power steering kit, and then shipped it to Bowling Green, OH to have the forklift attachment installed.

They used it for many, many years moving pallets of seed, fertilizer, etc.

When they retired it, it just sat under a cover. I found out about it close to two years ago, and have been trying to strike a deal with them ever since.

We finally came to an agreement, and it should be delivered to me tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## BolensFarmer

Great find , congrats! It always good to have the history behind the machine , great story.


----------



## Huskyfan

I Have a 1054 with mowing deck, Rototiller, Seeder and flat deck trailer plus sundry bits and bobs.


----------



## OldBuzzard

Mickey said:


> ... Looks too bad to post any pics but it still gets used every year in the garden. ...


They* never *get too bad to post pics of. If anything I like the un-restored, original condition working tractors better than the polished to within an inch of their life "trailer queens" that never get used. All the rust, scrapes, dents and dings have a story to tell.

Anyway, I just added yet another Bolens to the herd. This time it's a very nice running 1964 EK7 (930-01). Other than having been repainted at one time, it appears to be in original condition. No deck for it, but I do have a line on a reel mower for it.


----------



## kitz

Sure dont make em like that anymore


----------



## bsheppard

Huskyfan said:


> I Have a 1054 with mowing deck, Rototiller, Seeder and flat deck trailer plus sundry bits and bobs.


2 1250 large frames decks plows 3 pt full steel cab snow thrower scarifier , back rake


----------



## okenadie

I just bought a 1973 Bolens H-16/ 1656 Got it for $300.00. Half hour after I got it off the truck it's running. Have a dirt/snow plow, a 2 bottom plow with it. And it has a 48 inch deck under it. That will be coming off. I need to find out just what all other attachments will fit it. And where I can get them. Oh by the way it has a 16HP Tescmecha engine on it.


----------



## OldBuzzard

okenadie said:


> I just bought a 1973 Bolens H-16/ 1656 Got it for $300.00. Half hour after I got it off the truck it's running. Have a dirt/snow plow, a 2 bottom plow with it. And it has a 48 inch deck under it. That will be coming off. I need to find out just what all other attachments will fit it. And where I can get them. Oh by the way it has a 16HP Tescmecha engine on it.


A *2 bottom plow*? I'd like to see pics of that.

As far as attachments, just about any attachment that was made for the Bolens tube frames will work with your H16. That's one of the really nice things about the tube frames. The attachments are pretty much universal across the entire line, assuming that you have the Hp to run them.

You obviously wouldn't want to run a 42" deck with a 8Hp G9


----------



## OldBuzzard

I had told myself that I wasn't going to be buying any more tractors after getting the Estate Keeper.

But just recently I found a 1250 with at Haban Sickle-Mo mounted on it for sale and...

Now, I already have two Sickle-Mo units for the tube frames, and I really like them, but lifting the cutter bar when you are mowing is a bit of a chore, as it requires leaning over and giving a pretty good tug on the lift lever.

The Sickle-Mo unit for the Large Frames though, uses the hydro lift for that and I have been 'lusting' for a LF Sickle-Mo for quite some time.

So...here it is


----------



## Lynn225

I picked up my first tractor, a mid-sixties Bolens 800, earlier this spring. I've replaced the dry-rotted tires and added studs to the rear hubs. Made a combo hitch for a 1 7/8 ball and a hole for the yard cart.


----------



## Bolens1979

Hello
I live in sweden and have a Bolens HT-23 year ? Kohler 582 S. Spec No. 56328. Serial No.1626902795. Eton 11 Hydrostat. Needs to run for a cople of minutes before you can drive with it. I think the feedpump is a bit worn out. Happy for any god advise.

Erik


----------



## evilram

Hi, recently picked up a 1967 FMC/Bolens 1250 to use and restore. Runs great!
I'm hoping to find a bucket setup to add to it so I can fill ruts in my driveway and move some dirt around like a kid with a Tonka Toy!. Sam's Bolens has one but shipping out west would cost a fortune.. so, hoping to find someone nearer to me in Northern Arizona..
Anyone know someone ro somewhere let me know.. Just bought a reporduction of the original owner's manual on EBay, anyone need a .pdf copy? 
Best to all.. will add a pic here too.. Joe.


----------



## evilram

Forgot to add a pic. of the cover.. so here it is...


----------



## Deerlope

*My 1250*

They are a really nice tractor and being the first in the series of large frames they were geared lower. I also have one of then and I totally disassembled it sand blasted, did the needed repairs or replacement. It has become a show piece only.


----------



## jm_mendez

I have a Bolens HT-20D, don't know the exact year mid 70's I think. I've had it for 7 years, replaced a couple of hydraulic lines for the backhoe, rebuilt the starter and cleaned the fuel shut off solenoid, and replace the front tires. Runs great and works great.


----------



## OldBuzzard

The HT20D was built in 1980 and 1981 only. So that narrows it down for you.


----------



## OldBuzzard

I posted my 1250 with the Sickle-Mo previously, but thought I'd update it just a wee bit.

One of the downsides of the Haban Sickle-Mo is that with that cutter bar hanging way out to the right side, the tractor can get a bit 'tippy' at times. In fact Haban recommended that you put a wheel weight on the left side to help counteract that.

I went with a different solution. Earlier this year I bought the Large Frame Dual Kit for a fella in Wisconsin. Those only came in the 15" wheel version, and I was waiting to find a set of 15" wheels so I could use them.

Well since the 1250 DID have the 15" wheels, I decided that I would put the dual wheel kit on it. I bought two new matching tires, and this is the result. It should definitely make for a stable tractor even with that cutter bar hanging out there


----------



## evilram

Hi, thanks for the pic.. never seen a dual wheel setup on one of these..
I'm still hoping to find a bucket for mine.. time will tell.
By the way, need a .pdf copy of the owner's manual.. can email it to you (free)
Best wishes, joe.


----------



## Gregcamus392

Belt routing? For deck of a 73 bolens fmc h16?


----------



## GTcollector

Gregcamus392 said:


> Belt routing? For deck of a 73 bolens fmc h16?


Here ya go


----------



## Cublover

Cublover said:


> I have the same tractor only 'junk' in it's current form. Going to swallow a 16 HP Briggs really soon. I have a 28" Atlas blower to 'modify' for it.


I can't believe that another year and a half has passed since I hauled that 1050 to the shop! It sat at the farm for over 10 years. 
Have to admit that it's been a year for the record books as far as crap getting in the way!
Having said that, I'm planning on heading back to the shop this evening and most of tomorrow. Doubt if I'll do anything with the 1050 this week, but if I finish a couple other things, (and they go well), it may make it back onto the list. 
It has not been forgotten. I have some hydraulic stuff collected for it, including a bigger, better pump and some cylinders. 

Will be picking up a 'lightly used' Miller mig welder to replace the Hobart I gave away. 110v. I have not seen it yet, but is supposed to be almost like the one I've been abusing for 25 years. Mine still works well, but I can't pass this deal up!


----------



## BILLYS222

hi my name is billy schaefer and I was just asking if you have a 1050. Serial number is gone so I don't know the year.
for sale because I have one that needs a new transmission final drive if you do can you email me pleases Jason4567


----------



## BILLYS222

*bolens 1050 garden tractor*

hi my name is billy schaefer and I was just asking if you have a 1050. Serial number is gone so I don't know the year.
for sale because I have one that needs a new transmission final drive if you do can you email me pleases Jason4567


----------



## bbirder

I have a 1050 that's almost finished, and a 1476 that's a parts machine. I can never seem to find time to complete one. You don't see many of the original Bolens this far South. I guess due to no snow. They are a great tractor.


----------



## jhngardner367

I have my 1969 1050(M).
The bottom pic is the new engine I just installed.
View attachment 28960


View attachment 28961


----------

